# Hi Im New from Qld, Australia



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi All thought I'd pop in and say hello!

Im new to your forum, My hubby, I our dogs and horses live on a small rural property in sunny Queensland , Australia....Near Bundaberg...the Home of Bundy Rum!

We have a young Paint stallion who has just commenced a reining career and is standing his first season at public stud.

We have a mixture of girls of Austalian Stockhorse and QH breeding who I will post photos of and introduce to you!...hehe I love pikkies!!:shock:

Look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome bolana hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome from Indiana! I'm kind of new here myself, and I love it here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! See you on the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, I will post photos of our horses as soon as im able!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane  whats the horse world like up there? my husband and i have been thinking about moving to bundy for a while

welcome to the forum


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there fellow qlder,

the horse scene is on the up and up in our area....we have a new big indoor arena venue going in across the road from us soon that will be offering clinics and operating a horse motel, cant wait to see that up and running!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh wow that sounds nice. hmmm, to have an indoor arena. that would be so nice :wink:

is that your horse in your avatar? he/she looks lovely


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi bolana!
im another aussie lol
hope you like it here on HF.
Actually, the name 'bolana' sounds familiar! hmm maybe i saw you somewhere else on the net lol


----------



## kelly84 (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Queenslander!!!! im new here too but having lots of fun!!! enjoy....


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

GOOOOOOOO Queenslanders


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

good to see so many fellow aussies.....and qlders to boot!!

Yes that is our young stallion Rumba in my avatar and signature!
I am on a few horse forums and I think Im bolana on most of them....if not bpnp....so may have seen /chatted before Mell


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well he looks gorgeous


----------

